# Made a website cataloging my soda bottle collection



## shadeone (Mar 10, 2021)

I made a website featuring front and rear shots of all of my pre-1960 soda bottles, organized by brand and then by date. Link HERE
Hopefully this is of use to some people on here!


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Mar 10, 2021)

Nice! Great way to share.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 10, 2021)

shadeone said:


> I made a website featuring front and rear shots of all of my pre-1960 soda bottles, organized by brand and then by date. Link HERE
> Hopefully this is of use to some people on here!


It's always nice to know what you got for reference and a web site works better than simply photos on a phone.  Good job.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 11, 2021)

that is a super nice developing site! I look forward to watching it grow!
Thank you for posting
~Fred


----------



## Mjbottle (Mar 20, 2021)

Very well done!


----------



## Bad3555 (Aug 13, 2021)

shadeone said:


> I made a website featuring front and rear shots of all of my pre-1960 soda bottles, organized by brand and then by date. Link HERE
> Hopefully this is of use to some people on here!


Thank you so very much for taking the time to do that my friend, It is much appreciated!


----------



## Csa (Aug 13, 2021)

shadeone said:


> I made a website featuring front and rear shots of all of my pre-1960 soda bottles, organized by brand and then by date. Link HERE
> Hopefully this is of use to some people on here!


Nice site!! Thanks


----------



## shadeone (Sep 23, 2021)

Just a heads up that I updated the site with lots of new bottles, mainly pepsi.
I wont continue to post here for every update, but I only had two pepsi bottles before so this was a significant update


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 5, 2021)

Nicely done!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 7, 2021)

I looked at your website. Impressive that many of the bottles are full! I assume you had to buy many of those on Ebay. There was a major seller of full vintage bottles on there but something went terribly wrong and he quit selling. I really like the wartime Coke bottles!


----------



## shadeone (Dec 8, 2021)

Actually they are cleaned, filled with real soda by me and then capped  It would take an eternity to find some of the variants I have still filled. There are a few in there where it is the only example of that variant that I have ever seen.
Nothing beats the look and weight / feel of the bottle the way it was when it came out of the cooler ready to be consumed by the lucky purchaser. I try to "restore" them to this condition.
Also, the logo designs were made with the soda color in mind... Sometimes details are lost when bottles are empty and see-through letters don't have the liquid behind them to fill the hollow parts of the design.
I don't cap them with original caps however. If something ever happens to me, I don't want these passed off as original / unopened down the line.
I saw the seller who had all those full ones you speak of. Lots of awesome looking bottles there!


----------



## shadeone (Jun 27, 2022)

I make it a point to not reply here whenever I update the page, but this last update I just finished was a big one. All of the bottles now have little descriptions telling what makes that particular variation different than the others.
I also added pictures of variants I don't have to some of the brands just so you can see the vast amounts of differences and super rare bottles out there.
Enjoy!


----------



## Joelbest (Jun 27, 2022)

shadeone said:


> I made a website featuring front and rear shots of all of my pre-1960 soda bottles, organized by brand and then by date. Link HERE
> Hopefully this is of use to some people on here!


your site made me thirsty


----------

